# Golden Eagle VS Deer



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Saw this today and thought it was pretty cool. Click the link for the full story with more pics.

http://www.ilbirds.com/index.php?topic=32809.0


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

That was neat! That fella did a good write up too. Thanks for that link!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that is cool! Golden eagles are very rare in Illinois. I have never seen one there. I lived in Ogle County, Rochelle, for 13 years. Worked for a pipeline company. Our pipelines and facilities were on, or crossed, the roads mentioned in the man's blog. 

The country around Nachusa and Franklin Grove Illinois has some great bird hunting. 

Thanks, it's a place I spent some time in, working and playing....brought back some good memories.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

that is awesome! seeing nature at her best! its a bird eat deer world!


----------

